# For serious preppers, what steps right now?



## SurviveNthrive (May 20, 2010)

If you're a serious prepper, what are the steps you're taking right now with your view on the current economy and near future events?

This includes what are you purchasing (not specific inventory, but general) and what actual steps and training are you planning, seeking or doing?


For example, I'm doing the usual, paying off somethings but at the same time, I'm picking up some items. In my case it was a whole lot of mostly #10 cans as well as some other food items. I've done some experimenting in cooking to reduce cooking oil, as much for preps as for health and I'm moving stuff around to where it can be either removed quickly or quickly identified for use.


----------



## ZoomZoom (Dec 18, 2009)

Getting organized so I better know what I have (and don't).

Topping off on food and meds THIS WEEK.

Getting in as many hours at work as possible as I'm expecting to be laid-off in about 6 weeks.

Pay off mortgage in 2011. That's my last debt (besides taxes, insurance and utilities).


----------



## Herbalpagan (Dec 8, 2008)

we are organizing, getting more food, planning a bigger and better garden, starting meat rabbits and honey. Paying of debt and making sure everything is in top running order. We practice with like minded people each month, learning new skills, sharing info and in general encouraging each other to grow.


----------



## BasecampUSA (Dec 26, 2010)

*2011 will center around "money" for everyone on this earth...*

The Dollar and the Euro are on the verge of collapse, along with other currencies, economies and governments.

I just came into a lot of money through an inheritance, and since I never had loans or other credit, I'm putting 75% of it into silver. Money in the bank is wasted! Stocks are too risky-never trusted them. Commodities other than oil are pretty vague unless they are associated with agriculture.

In January 2009, I bought $80K in bullion at $10.75/oz, -today it was up to $29.30/oz... there is no other risk-free investment other than gold to match that. Gold I never trusted. I'll take a chance that silver will top $50/oz before long.

The "root cellar" is packed as full of supplies as it can get, and we have about 3000 gal of diesel and heating oil (all motors on the homestead run on these and "biodiesel", as they will store forever, unlike gasoline).

Literally mountains of compost and manure, seeds have been carefully selected and stored. 2 big greenhouses were picked up for almost scrap price.

Got 2 diesel tractors w/buckets cheap last year at estate auctions with less than 500 hours on them, a New Holland with a 60" rototiller and bush hog to handle the farm, a John Deere with a 72" snowblower for a holy mess like today. Right place, right time, right cash... - that's how to do it!

I just put up a 25 x 44 steel building to replace the old wood tractor shed, and have I another one like it to build a farm store out front by the county road (if the local planning board approves). We'll be selling produce from the farm as well as bulk foods, bulk spices and herbs, feed and seeds. Also some of my Amish friends' beautiful handcrafts and furniture will be offered.

*I think a lot of food will be increasingly grown and sold locally as the price of food dependent on long range transportation spirals out of sight. There is a big push all over the country to get back to local agriculture, and it will prevail.*

- Basey


----------



## PopPop (Sep 14, 2010)

We continue to work on reducing debt, sustainable, self reliant farming and food presevation and laying in those supplies that will be hard to come by in the future.


----------



## PamsPride (Dec 21, 2010)

I am working even harder to get my credit card paid off. My reward for getting it paid off will be a milk cow! 
I am dehydrating all of the food that I can get my hands on for free! 
I was recently given 50 food grade 5 gallon buckets and my goal is to fill 10 of them up with dehydrated food! So far I have got one gallon of dehydrated onions done just this week, from free onions. I plan on using the other 40 buckets for bucket gardening to expand my garden. I also plan on expanding my in the ground garden. I am getting more laying chickens in the spring also. 
I am using the gift cards I got for Christmas for Kohl's and Macy's to get a Foodsaver and an electric meat slicer. 
I am also learning more skills and getting items that make me less dependent on electric.


----------



## BadgeBunny (Nov 2, 2010)

Herbalpagan said:


> we are organizing, getting more food, planning a bigger and better garden, starting meat rabbits and honey. Paying of debt and making sure everything is in top running order. We practice with like minded people each month, learning new skills, sharing info and in general encouraging each other to grow.


This sounds a lot like us.


----------



## Genevieve (Sep 21, 2009)

We're working on paying off our debts. Mortgage won't be paid in full for another 7 years yet.
We're chosen a site on our land for a root cellar. Hopefully this coming spring we can start the digging.
I'll be adding more to the garden beds. I'll be drying more foods for storage.
I've been buying larger sizes of spices and vacuum sealing them for LTS.
I'll be planting more berry bushes this coming year.
I know hubby has talked about adding more fencing to the land


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

PamsPride said:


> I am using the gift cards I got for Christmas for Kohl's and Macy's to get a Foodsaver and an electric meat slicer.


hey neighbor, unless you're planning on slicing *hundreds* of pounds of meat at a time IMO a meat slicing knife, the kind with the thickness adjustable guard on it, is more economical and much easier to clean.

AsOn.TV - Buy Direct and Save on Deli Pro Knife - As Seen On TV


----------



## PamsPride (Dec 21, 2010)

The_Blob said:


> hey neighbor, unless you're planning on slicing *hundreds* of pounds of meat at a time IMO a meat slicing knife, the kind with the thickness adjustable guard on it, is more economical and much easier to clean.
> 
> AsOn.TV - Buy Direct and Save on Deli Pro Knife - As Seen On TV


I am looking at a meat slicer more for cutting onions, beets, bread, etc. I do not even actually plan on cutting meat with it! LOL!


----------



## Lonewufcry (Jul 26, 2010)

cleaning up our storage, paying down our bills, purchasing more supplies and food and water containers. getting retrained on first aid and CPR.


----------



## IlliniWarrior (Nov 30, 2010)

*Paying Off Debt*

Just a reminder to all the readers and postings ....... everything comes before paying off the credit cards .......

Credit card debt is not secured unlike your mortgage and vehicle loans .....

Don't go crazy with the plastic but don't sacrifice your future either .....


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

IlliniWarrior said:


> Just a reminder to all the readers and postings ....... everything comes before paying off the credit cards .......
> 
> Credit card debt is not secured unlike your mortgage and vehicle loans .....
> 
> Don't go crazy with the plastic but don't sacrifice your future either .....


I read about a lady who bought metals, gold, and prepping supplies, foods...all on her Am Ex..!!


----------



## vn6869 (May 5, 2010)

IlliniWarrior said:


> Just a reminder to all the readers and postings ....... everything comes before paying off the credit cards .......
> 
> Credit card debt is not secured unlike your mortgage and vehicle loans .....
> 
> *Don't go crazy with the plastic* but don't sacrifice your future either .....


Correcto. Credit cards are not secured. HOWEVER, their interest rates are not fixed either, if any of you young'ns remember the Jimmy Carter era, with interest rates in the 20's for cards, you will do well to pay them down.

As IliniWarrior said. Don't go crazy with plastic.
But maybe use the funds for prepping once debt has been substantially reduced.


----------



## vn6869 (May 5, 2010)

Don't know if I can be called a "Serious Prepper" but as for me;

I am trying to get into or find like minded people nearby that can help give support - moral as well as aid.

Organize my preps - been buying and buying and have stuff scattered all about the house, etc.

Just came into some money, and am paying off debt. Excess (yeah like there's a lot  ) funds are beint put into gold and silver, have some, but can always use more.

I see Carter era hyper inflation coming. On a fixed income this can spell disaster for me. So stocking up as I can right now.

Trying to get my children to understand the dire straits the country is in and to plan and prep for themselves i.e. spread the word.


----------



## ZoomZoom (Dec 18, 2009)

We may want to split this off into a different thread.



IlliniWarrior said:


> Just a reminder to all the readers and postings ....... everything comes before paying off the credit cards .......
> 
> Credit card debt is not secured unlike your mortgage and vehicle loans .....
> 
> Don't go crazy with the plastic but don't sacrifice your future either .....


I pay off my CC's every month and haven't paid a dime in CC interest in over 25 years.

I personally don't believe everything comes before CC's. You have to pay for necessities but IMHO "everything else" should come after your CC balance(s) are zero. E.g. Don't buy preps that you're paying CC interest on.


----------



## 41south (Dec 4, 2010)

Traded with a friend for a older 4x4 straight shift, simple to work on truck, I know injection systems are smoother, but I have lots of spares for this rig. Main thing is, I didn't spend any money, don't have it to spend.


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

bczoom said:


> We may want to split this off into a different thread.
> 
> I pay off my CC's every month and haven't paid a dime in CC interest in over 25 years.
> 
> I personally don't believe everything comes before CC's. You have to pay for necessities but IMHO "everything else" should come after your CC balance(s) are zero. E.g. Don't buy preps that you're paying CC interest on.


The understanding was the lady knew her job was history, knew her credit was about to be ruined.......soooo she used her CC to acquire lots of preps, supplies, and then I bet she told them she had a hardship(loss of job), they wiped her balance, or she paid 1/3 the balance...not bad as I see it!!


----------



## nj_m715 (Oct 31, 2008)

JayJay said:


> they wiped her balance, or she paid 1/3 the balance...not bad as I see it!!


It's bad as I see it. Who pays for the rest? All of us?


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

nj_m715 said:


> It's bad as I see it. Who pays for the rest? All of us?


Credit card companies and mortgage companies received millions, yes, our tax dollars, AS IS the billions we give to other countries which goes in some azzhole politician's pocket and not feeding the poor...so we can dance around this issue all day and still not resolve anything...

By the way...my husband and I saw what was coming...cut all CC into..if I order online, debit card.


----------



## nj_m715 (Oct 31, 2008)

I'm not dancing around anything, I also not trying to pick a fight. Just because everybody else does it, it doesn't make it right. I guess she did what she had to do, but if she really did run up her bills with no intention of paying repaying I think it's the same as any other fraud. I've worked hard, saved and gone without to earn what I have. As an HVAC tech I have gone into many houses that are paid for with tax dollars. I see people who are collecting handouts driving new Lexus cars and sitting in front of big screen tv's. Santa has to bring my kid 2nd hand presents while I work for their Lexus?
Again, I know this subject can bring up a lot of strong feelings and I'm looking for a fight. I've spoke my mind and I'm done. It's just something that burns me up.


----------



## BasecampUSA (Dec 26, 2010)

Yupp! I agree, nj !


----------



## BadgeBunny (Nov 2, 2010)

nj_m715 said:


> I'm not dancing around anything, I also not trying to pick a fight. Just because everybody else does it, it doesn't make it right. I guess she did what she had to do, but* if she really did run up her bills with no intention of paying repaying I think it's the same as any other fraud.* I've worked hard, saved and gone without to earn what I have. As an HVAC tech I have gone into many houses that are paid for with tax dollars. I see people who are collecting handouts driving new Lexus cars and sitting in front of big screen tv's. Santa has to bring my kid 2nd hand presents while I work for their Lexus?
> Again, I know this subject can bring up a lot of strong feelings and I'm looking for a fight. I've spoke my mind and I'm done. It's just something that burns me up.


Legally it is. Morally ... well I guess that's a question we all have to look in the mirror to find the answer to. I worked with several bankruptcy attorneys and the bankruptcy section of a state agency over the course of my career. It didn't take long to ferret out who was abusing the system and who had a honest need to have their debts forgiven.

I do know that the only area of law that made me more calloused than bankruptcy was working for an attorney who specialized in defending people charged with sex crimes.  There are not enough bad things in the world to wish of on that particular breed of "special" folks in society. (sorry ... that was kind of a hijack ... guess I have a soapbox too ... )


----------



## greaseman (Jun 13, 2009)

semi retired here. all debt is paid off. credit card is paid off monthly. have been buying silver for a year and a half. I quit buying gold to concentrate on silver. I keep stocking up on various food stuffs. I also keep adding other prep supplies. I'm planning to add more fuel storage. I have added several years of seeds in storage. I wish I had more room for storage.
Basically, I just keep adding to everything. My philosophy is--if I'm right about what I'm doing, I have a chance at making it through all this that's sure to come. if I'm wrong, I haven't lost anything, and I still have my stuff to help me through the times to come. 
Good luck to all.


----------



## Turner (Dec 30, 2010)

as of right now, we are finishing up our various bags ( EDC, BOB) for both of us and our son ( 11months) we are also stocking up on food and water, we just started and I just got my wife fully on board, so now we are both serious about prepping...


----------



## Tirediron (Jul 12, 2010)

Great that you can go at your prepps as a family, just don't let it get you frustrated when you go too hard. And try to remember to learn a new self sufficient skill every month if you can.


----------



## Halfway (Nov 26, 2009)

Learning new and enhancing old skills.

Fully dress and process deer.

Maximize growth of potatoes, beans, and tomatoes.

Canning and pickling.

Limited visibility firearms drills (shooting, reloading, corrective action).

Plumbing basics and theory.

"Stuff" can be lost in hasty escape or by thieves. Skills travel with you and increase your worth.

Don't forget skills.


----------



## HighTech (Jan 18, 2011)

If the c-rap hits the fan? Lets say Virus or money turns to toilet paper or what ever, there are some many now that is truly appears that something is going to happen right? Your house is no safe haven, sorry but home evasions will happen and things would get ugly real ugly. Sure get your gun they have many and your odds are none. Three basics to survival - Shelter, Food and Water you might have all three now but if things get scarce trouble will come a knocking. I have a designed underground shelter that takes many factors into this formula. 

First the entrance it has to be hidden and real hard to get into if they are lucky to find it. Second consider the list Shelter, Food and Water, Well I told you under ground and hidden is the shelter, now Food I designed a way to pipe in Sunlight for a garden grow (and fish pond, lighting etc) room, and this is critical being underground keep temperatures at a good level year around. Water has to have a solar or hand pumped well and at least two to three large under ground storage tanks. Food, well garden is one but man needs meat right, I have welded two containers together in my design and made a large fish pond to grow a few verities of trout which can be feed by the worms that are reproducing in the garden. Let us not forget a huge food storage is a must. My point is you cannot just plant a container or two in the ground and you had better make it a place you like living in and one that can take care of you and yours for quite a while. Contact me if you want one built it is not a do it your self project.


----------



## nj_m715 (Oct 31, 2008)

Three posts in that 15 minutes. They all sound more and more like and ad? How are you securing the skylights and vents for your little hide out? Every see the dirty dozen?


----------



## iouJC (Nov 20, 2010)

Well, I have been trying to find people near by who are like me.....preppers AND decent people. I was looking on line, and discovered that some people can be really slick in finding out what you have.....it just came out in the course of a conversation. THANK GOD I had not devulged any information that made me identifiable or gave my location!!! Perhaps this was really not the person's intent, however they were concerned if I had a "way to protect myself" and enough projectiles for the long term!! That was my RED FLAG, plus they were wanting to come visit me. Just cut off all communication....sad really, the relationship had possibilities, but I just got SCARED!!! It is really too bad one can't trust people any more...and again it may have been real concern on this person's part....the hair on the back of my neck just started to "tingle" and I have learned over the years to pay CLOSE attention to that! 
I have found one couple who are "good people and we have each offered shelter in case of crisis. Someone I have known for over 10 years, and I know is trust-worhty. I guess that is actually more than alot of people have.....


----------



## lotsoflead (Jul 25, 2010)

I just setting here twiddling my thumbs waiting for the S to happen, I couldn't be more prepared if i wanted to.


----------



## Halfway (Nov 26, 2009)

iouJC said:


> Well, I have been trying to find people near by who are like me.....preppers AND decent people. I was looking on line, and discovered that some people can be really slick in finding out what you have.....it just came out in the course of a conversation. THANK GOD I had not devulged any information that made me identifiable or gave my location!!! Perhaps this was really not the person's intent, however they were concerned if I had a "way to protect myself" and enough projectiles for the long term!! That was my RED FLAG, plus they were wanting to come visit me. Just cut off all communication....sad really, the relationship had possibilities, but I just got SCARED!!! It is really too bad one can't trust people any more...and again it may have been real concern on this person's part....the hair on the back of my neck just started to "tingle" and I have learned over the years to pay CLOSE attention to that!
> I have found one couple who are "good people and we have each offered shelter in case of crisis. Someone I have known for over 10 years, and I know is trust-worhty. I guess that is actually more than alot of people have.....


Agreed.

Many folks don't understand that having prepared means being prepared to defend that cache. As with society as a whole, there are many who feel they "deserve" what you have earned. I believe the numbers who feel this way are increasing everyday.

It is very hard to trust at face value and requires caution when meeting fellow preppers. I would hope most are well intentioned. Unfortunately, such serious business should not be taken lightly or naively.


----------



## longtime (Nov 22, 2009)

lotsoflead said:


> I just setting here twiddling my thumbs waiting for the S to happen, I couldn't be more prepared if i wanted to.


Waiting for this one. Only one serious prepper so far.


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

longtime said:


> Waiting for this one. Only one serious prepper so far.


My church friend called and asked if I'd go to Sam's with her; she got 5 buckets from Lowe's...

I don't benefit from Sam's(I checked their prices online yesterday, other than sugar) and I go to Savealot or Aldis or Dollar General..

But, my point is ....I influenced someone to start prepping!!!:congrat:

One down...999 to go!!


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

JayJay said:


> One down...999 to go!!


Ooooh, my chance to beat harleyrider to a song!!!!

*clears throat*

"999 preppers to go, 999 preppers...
you take one shopping,
get them prepping,
998 preppers to go!"



We're comfortable enough with our preps for now, so we think it's time to live some life for a while, instead of putting it all into "living later"

We're "bugging out" in a few weeks in our BOV, heading south from NW Montana to a desert area 50 miles from Las Vegas. We're taking what we 'think' will be all the food we need for that time, including canned, dehydrated, and bulk food in buckets. It'll be an interesting experiment.

We plan to be there for about 2 1/2 months. We'll ride bicycles to a town 14 miles away once or twice a week to use the internet at the library, so we can check in with you all, and share what we're learning.

Our "BOV" is a converted uhaul truck, still in works but insulated and paneled, so far, and RV slider windows put in it.

Right now I'm making lists and lists. Taking the solar oven as well as the cast iron dutch oven, and plan to cook outdoors a lot. Gotta remember things like spices, as well as what assortment of pans and such we'll need.

We'll be riding our bicycle 4 miles to a hidden hot spring we know of, for baths and laundry (Can't get the uhaul any closer than that). We'll be carrying 5-gallon water cans on the back of our bicycles to fill while we're in town. 5 gallons equals 40 lbs, on the back of our bicycles for 14 miles back to the BOL!

I am SO psyched, it's going to be a great learning experience!


----------



## longtime (Nov 22, 2009)

JayJay said:


> My church friend called and asked if I'd go to Sam's with her; she got 5 buckets from Lowe's...
> 
> I don't benefit from Sam's(I checked their prices online yesterday, other than sugar) and I go to Savealot or Aldis or Dollar General..
> 
> ...


Sorry not wanting to fight.


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

great tune, gypsysue!!

What an adventure...you're testing is soooo advanced compared to mine..I just wanted to see how the alcohol cotton balls burned..great 
the cut fire logg for firestarter....smoked
and the old blue jeans for a wick??...smoked!!!

I did these outside, by the way!!


----------



## BadgeBunny (Nov 2, 2010)

JayJay said:


> My church friend called and asked if I'd go to Sam's with her; she got 5 buckets from Lowe's...
> 
> I don't benefit from Sam's(I checked their prices online yesterday, other than sugar) and I go to Savealot or Aldis or Dollar General..
> 
> ...


That IS a good feeling, isn't it?? I shop at the same little grocery store right up the street every week. I only buy the loss leaders for the week and I buy a case of whatever it is. Several of the high school kids who work there part time have started "putting by". They are a hoot ... Every week it's "what are you putting by this week Mrs. BB??"

Sometimes I think they just like to say "putting by" ... :2thumb: It is not uncommon for them to point out stuff to me now and if they know it is something I buy regularly they will save an unbroken case for me.

They are really sweet kids!


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

JayJay said:


> ..I just wanted to see how the alcohol cotton balls burned..great
> the cut fire logg for firestarter....smoked
> and the old blue jeans for a wick??...smoked!!!
> 
> I did these outside, by the way!!


But the point is you DID it! The more things you try and test out, the less you'll have to learn if TSHTF!

Keep up the good work!


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

BadgeBunny said:


> That IS a good feeling, isn't it?? I shop at the same little grocery store right up the street every week. I only buy the loss leaders for the week and I buy a case of whatever it is. Several of the high school kids who work there part time have started "putting by". They are a hoot ... Every week it's "what are you putting by this week Mrs. BB??"
> 
> Sometimes I think they just like to say "putting by" ... :2thumb: It is not uncommon for them to point out stuff to me now and if they know it is something I buy regularly they will save an unbroken case for me.
> 
> They are really sweet kids!


That's so sweet---sounds like a nice neighborhood.


----------



## Idaholady (Apr 24, 2010)

I've been stocking up on long term items; and I've spent the last few days looking at every single thing that I have stored. I have forgotten what items I have and what items I never bought more of. 

A lot of my stuff is tucked out of sight and over the years, even I have forgotten extactly what still is unused. I have a list on Excel, and a hard copy, but I needed to move some boxes around and get a good visual.

I am moving a lot of it to a new location, and will leaves some behind; need to what can be divided, leaving me with a satisfactory inventory.

I will be focusing on first aid over the next couple of months, because that is my weak area. 

I had two tubs of camp food that I stored in 2003 and today I sorted through it; it looks like every thing needs to be pitched. Again, it was tucked away and I finally got around to seeing what was in the tubs. They were my emergency bug out tubs should the need had arrived. Just grab and go..

So, yes, I am reviewing my preps and filling in the holes as soon as payday rolls around.


----------



## Clarice (Aug 19, 2010)

We use and replace our preps. Just this week I have gone through a quarter of chicken, a quart of beef roast, a pint of chilli, a pound of dry beans, not counting the pasta and vegies. If we use a pkg of TP we get 2 the next time it's on sale. This will always keep you ahead of the game. Keep working at it and soon it will be second nature to you and that is not a bad thing.


----------



## bigoledude (Jan 10, 2011)

The slicing knife "As Seen on TV" is junk. An electric slicer is out of the question for me. I chill my meat in the freezer to the point of firmness, nearly frozen. Then I use a sharp smoothed edge (not serrated) knife to slice thinly. Make long continuous cuts, not a sawing motion for thin and pretty work. You will be amazed how thin you can slice meat for dehydrating.

The same knife, kept SHARP, will also slice vegetables and fruits perfectly. Some thick juiced fruit or starchy vegetables will eventually gum-up on the bade. Keep a wet towel nearby and swipe the sides of the blade along the wet towel and the blade will again zip right through the food without sticking.

Sam's clubs sells two white handled, smooth-edged knives for less than $20.00. One pair is thin bladed sorta like filet knives and, the other pair is big wide bladed butcher-types. They are not professional-grade but, I have been using mine for years for all of my cutting needs and thrilled with their performance. I sharpen them with one of those handheld crossed carbide/ceramic sharpeners that you drag the blade across. Here is a link to one version.

Smith's "Pocket Pal" Knife Sharpener - Knifecenter.com

There are several versions. I have them stashed in every backpack, knife box and skinning kit I own. Lowe's sells them in the tool section. The secret to keeping a good edge is to not let it get really dull ever. If you will run your blade over these little sharpeners before they get bad-dull, you will enjoy an always sharp-n-ready knife!

We butcher all of our own meat and, I cut meat professionally for years.


----------



## Ponce (May 3, 2009)

Well, I'll tell you this muchk, tomorrow a whole freezer full of dollar packages of food is going into the burn pile.......got them eight years ago for about $300.00 bucks and then Sunday back to Wallys to buy back the same ammount.


----------



## Halfway (Nov 26, 2009)

Ponce said:


> Well, I'll tell you this muchk, tomorrow a whole freezer full of dollar packages of food is going into the burn pile.......got them eight years ago for about $300.00 bucks and then Sunday back to Wallys to buy back the same ammount.


$300 for peace of mind. Not bad for $3.12 per month. :congrat:


----------



## 41south (Dec 4, 2010)

I got four more ammo cans to fill with beans and rice, my method may not be the perfect prepper way, but we ate some beans this week that have been stored for 15 years, my way.

I fill the cans with bags of beans, and leave out a spot in the top center of the can. I place a tealight candle in a jar lid there, light the candle and gently place the lid and lock the ends, the candle serves as a ******* oxygen absorber. I usually hear the can kind of pop when the candle is using up the oxygen.

I also coat the seal of the lid with a bead of vasoline, or petroleum jelly, I actually make a bead, like a small bead of silicone as I would on a valve cover gasket or a rocker box gasket on a big diesel engine.

A 20MM rocket box can will hold 48 Lbs of beans, rice or sugar, when I seal them in this method it only holds 46 Lbs. No matter what product I put in these cans, seems like it's always 48 Lbs.


----------



## nj_m715 (Oct 31, 2008)

$3 per month plus all that electric and wear and tear on the freezer. I'd suggest working on the "use" part of use what you store. 

If you want long term store and forget about it type stuff get some vac packed rice and beans or mre's. 20 yrs from now you can still eat them with out shelling out all the money to the power company. Just my 2 cents. After all any action is better than no action. But I just HATE wasting or throwing out stuff.


----------



## Idaholady (Apr 24, 2010)

It makes good sense to diversify your food items. I have some long term food cans, some MREs, some food in the freezer and some food as canned good items that I use on a regular basis. 

I have stocked up on spices and on buillon for making soups. I heard that Jif Peanut Butter will last 5-8 years. I canned some butter last year and it will be good for two years. I also vacuum sealed 8 lbs of butter and it is in my freezer. I am adding sugar to my prep items because the cost is going up. I make a lot of jams because we have an orchard and lots of fruit. 

I purchased cans of cocoa powder several years ago when I heard the prices were going up on that too. I have rice stored in my freezer and in large sealed buckets, and in #10 cans.


----------



## lotsoflead (Jul 25, 2010)

41south said:


> I got four more ammo cans to fill with beans and rice, my method may not be the perfect prepper way, but we ate some beans this week that have been stored for 15 years, my way.
> 
> I fill the cans with bags of beans, and leave out a spot in the top center of the can. I place a tealight candle in a jar lid there, light the candle and gently place the lid and lock the ends, the candle serves as a ******* oxygen absorber. I usually hear the can kind of pop when the candle is using up the oxygen.
> 
> ...


 A five gal plastic pail with lid and a mylar bag,oxey absorber would cost about 5 dollars compared to about 25 dollars for a rocket box. you would have more money to buy more preps with the money saved. but to each, their own


----------



## mtnmom (Sep 8, 2009)

I have always been one to try to plan ahead as far as food is concerned. There are times when we have had financial difficulties and then we would use up a lot of our food supply... but that's the whole point of stockpiling food... for the bad times. 

So once we got back on our feet, we once again started stockpiling food. Once you start doing it and if you always use the oldest stuff first, you shouldn't have to dump a whole bunch of stuff.

If I was to store a lot of food that I wanted to be able to use for the next twenty years, I would definitely go the freeze dried route. That lasts almost indefinitely.

Living in the NW, it is easy to think in terms of 'surviving off the land' as long as you have a wood stove and a good water supply.


----------



## 41south (Dec 4, 2010)

lotsoflead said:


> A five gal plastic pail with lid and a mylar bag,oxey absorber would cost about 5 dollars compared to about 25 dollars for a rocket box. you would have more money to buy more preps with the money saved. but to each, their own


True enough lotsoflead, but when I said I got the cans, I didn't say I bought them. I traded some horse tack for the cans. I had a nice set of buggy harness, that I have no use for, since I don't have a buggy. A lot of us around here barter as they say, we call it tradin, if TSHTF we already have that system in place.

And rocket boxes fit perfectly under the shelving units I built for canned foods. I have been using those things for a long time, for lots of things.

I have six of them across the front of the bed of my service truck for chains, straps and hydraulic jacks. They are ideal for storing that stuff, saves room in sideboxes for the tools I need to reach easily. I do keep a couple of small lift chains, and one small 12 ton jack in the right rear box, under the crane, for easy reach. I tack welded the boxes to the bed, and tacked dividers in them to keep the chains from becoming a pile of a tangled mess.


----------



## Ron22 (Oct 30, 2009)

I'm somewhat restricted being on deployment to Afghanistan and getting a late start (I was already here when the light bulb went off).

Although I don't like doing it I've stocked up on ammunition online. I've purchased over 7000 rounds of ammunition in various calibers divided up in small orders of course. Once I return later this year I'll be buying more ammo (in cash) once I have more food preps done. I've also bought reloading equipment and supplies including 12,500 primers.

I upgraded my grain grinder to a Country Living Mill. I purchased a couple of super pails of wheat and one of beans. For canning I bought 500 re-useable canning lids (250 regular and 250 wide mouth) along with plenty of replacement rings. I've had my mom out stocking up on canned goods and water containers as well as other canning supplies. I bought a Big Berkey and I've been adding to my Survival Library. I bought some junk silver as a hedge, just so I'll have something to make purchases with if the ball drops before I get back. Wanted to get it before the price starts to take off. I've stocked up on heirloom seeds from a couple of different distributors. I also bought a shortwave radio.

My immediate plans now are to pay off my last credit card and my truck. That will be done by June. Then I'll be socking away as much as possible so I can make as big a down payment as I can afford on a house with acreage when I retire the end of this year. Before I got orders I had already paid for a course at Front Sight and I'll be doing that after I get back. I'm also checking properties online in the area I need to live, just to get a feel for prices and hoping interest rates don't go up to quickly before I can buy.

I feel a little better, but feel I still have a ways to go yet. All I can do now is pray and hope that things will hold together long enough for me to make additional preps.


----------



## tsrwivey (Dec 31, 2010)

Got a lot of charcoal cheap here recently. My plan was to store it in 5gal buckets from Home Depot. Anyone know off hand how much charcoal a 5 gal bucket will hold? Should I do anything else besides pour it in there & shut the lid? :scratch


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

Ron22 said:


> I'm somewhat restricted being on deployment to Afghanistan and getting a late start (I was already here when the light bulb went off).
> 
> Although I don't like doing it I've stocked up on ammunition online. I've purchased over 7000 rounds of ammunition in various calibers divided up in small orders of course. Once I return later this year I'll be buying more ammo (in cash) once I have more food preps done. I've also bought reloading equipment and supplies including 12,500 primers.
> 
> ...


Ron, what you've been able to accomplish while being overseas is impressive. I'm thinking you have a unique perspective that is driving you.

Thank you for your service - God bless.


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

tsrwivey said:


> Got a lot of charcoal cheap here recently. My plan was to store it in 5gal buckets from Home Depot. Anyone know off hand how much charcoal a 5 gal bucket will hold? Should I do anything else besides pour it in there & shut the lid? :scratch


Pour it into 50 gallon drums and seal the lid on it to keep moisture out and you should be fine for half-of-forever (or till it turns to dust).


----------

